# My soon to be favorite tool



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Someone on the forum built something similar from higher quality parts and was pretty pleased with the result as I recall. It was RobertCDF if I remember properly.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Here is the thread:
http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/co-2-powered-nailgun-11018/


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I use Compressed air in 3000psi scuba tanks or 4500psi SCBA tanks. You can get the scuba tanks on e-bay fairly cheep. you need a scuba regulator to drop the pressure down to what you want in yoru guns. Most Scuba regs are in the 135psi to 145psi range. You can get a reg on ebay pretty cheep also. look for a "diaphram" reg becuase they are easy to adjust the pressure without opening up the reg. Look for one with a large screwdriver slot or Allen key hole in the end oppisite of the tank valve connection. To hook it into your gun cutt off one of the regulator hoses and put a hose barb into it. Then adapt to whatever hose/quick connect you need. IMPORTANT make sure you leave at least one second stage(part with mouthpiece) installed on the first stage(shiny part on tank) Scuba regulators are designed to fail so that when the first stage fails the pressure going to the second stage increases. The second stage is designed so that when the pressure comeing into it increases it leaks by to relive pressure and the diver allways has air supply. If you do not have a second stage installed on the regulator and it leaks by it may put more pressure in the hose and tool than either can handle. 
Not sure what a dive shop would charge to refill but if you have one around they may be interested in the buisness. Also the air from a scuba tank is essentialy moisture free so it will NEVER freeze up. If anyone wants advise on setting one of these systems up let me know.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have my CO2 tank setups as well as the one from lowes. The one from lowes gives me no problems at all, but a buddy of mine has the lowes one as well and has a few issues here and there. 

I have framed a basement out of my bigger tank (then 15# now its a 20#) They do have their place for sure. If you work on a job where power might be lost here and there then a 20# is nice to have around. Then your generator can be used to only power saws.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

i heard some good points here and bad points,but personaly i dont see any reason to throw away money for that. if your in a house with no power you still need a generator to make cuts.so if you need to pop a few shots you reach for a cordless nailer or a paslode,most of the time you would plug in a small compressor any way to blow the area clean or your tools.

and most of the time when your doin punch out work houses in that stage already have power.so why throw 120 out the window+ refills after 50-100 shots,and risk o rings blowing out your guns.

just doesnt make sense to me.? just my opinion
take the money and take your girlfriend out or better yet send it to me for the advice :thumbup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Five Star said:


> i heard some good points here and bad points,but personaly i dont see any reason to throw away money for that. if your in a house with no power you still need a generator to make cuts.*so if you need to pop a few shots you reach for a cordless nailer or a paslode,*most of the time you would plug in a small compressor any way to blow the area clean or your tools.
> 
> and most of the time when your doin punch out work houses in that stage already have power.*so why throw 120 out the window*+ refills after 50-100 shots,and risk o rings blowing out your guns.
> 
> ...


$120 is a lot cheaper than an entire line of cordless nailers should you be in a situation where you need a cordless nailer, and you can use any gun that you want to with it.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

you can buy a dewalt or paslode on ebay for 100-150 or new in the 300 range.better than looking like an alien with all this little cans strapped to you


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TempestV said:


> $120 is a lot cheaper than an entire line of cordless nailers should you be in a situation where you need a cordless nailer, and you can use any gun that you want to with it.



Reliability is a lot more important to me than "cheaper."
I need to make money on a job site, not waste my time messing around with CO2 tanks that may or may not work. I'll stick with my Paslodes for cordless convenience.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

If you already have Dewalt cordless tools and batteries, then you can just buy just the Dewalt nailner and share your existing batteries and chargers.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

i think those co2 cans are for amatuers thats why they never caught on with professional tradesman. there good for a few jobs then get tossed in the dumpster after everyone laughs at you


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Five Star said:


> you can buy a dewalt or paslode on ebay for 100-150 or new in the 300 range.better than looking like an alien with all this little cans strapped to you


That's one gun. by the time you have a framer, 2 different finish guns, brad nailer, multiple staplers, ect, it will start adding up. Not to mention that not all guns are available in cordless versions.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

TempestV said:


> That's one gun. by the time you have a framer, 2 different finish guns, brad nailer, multiple staplers, ect, it will start adding up. Not to mention that not all guns are available in cordless versions.


no offense tempest,but all these guns and screw guns are available in cordless, i do use a paslode framer and finish nailer for those 10 min jobs. but for 90%of what i do as a professional carpenter i break out a thomas t635 compressor,or a mac 1000, hook up a hose and nail all day long with professional results. then clean my cut table and tools,pac everything up in 10-15 min


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't have a CO2 setup like this, and I doubt I will ever need one. My point is that if it works for you, than go for it. A Co2 setup that will run all your existing guns will be cheaper than a full line of cordless guns, and allow you to run guns that aren't even available cordless. Personally, I would prefer a small compressor to a CO2 setup, although I have been considering the Dewalt cordless guns, since all my 18v stuff is Dewalt.
Anyways, just because a particular system doesn't work for you doesn't mean that it doesn't work for anybody.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

point well taken,and my only point is that if this was a good system it would be on every contrators side, but since its not that tells me its a joke and its a waste of money. just my opinion ofcoarse :whistling


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Five Star said:


> point well taken,and my only point is that if this was a good system it would be on every contrators side, but since its not that tells me its a joke and its a waste of money. just my opinion ofcoarse :whistling


I believe the fien multimaster to be an excellent tool, and yet very few contractors have them, it seems, because very few contractors even know what they are. Based on your criteria, the multimaster is a joke, but everyone that has one would beg to differ. See what I'm saying?


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

the fein is a well kept secret of the professional contractor..SHHH dont say it to loud..i have one and every time i pull it out someone always says WOW.

thats one tool you will never get laughed at using.!

:notworthy:notworthyALL HAIL THE MULTIMASTER :notworthy:notworthy


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

MULTIMASTER IS AWESOME :thumbsup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have several Paslodes, as well as lots of pneumatic nailers and couple of compressors. Unless it's a large job, I always use the Paslodes. As far as cost is concerned, I'm not too worried about it. As long as a tool makes me money, I'm happy. My paslode framer payed for itself the first time I used it. Not having to drag an air hose up a ladder and killing yourself as a result is priceless.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

M1, would you use that co2 little can straped to your belt..?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Five Star said:


> M1, would you use that co2 little can straped to your belt..?



Only if I were playing in a paintball game...:laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

But seriously, why bother with the CO2 setup, when the small Senco compressor is only 20lbs, and you don't have to worry about running out of CO2 half way into a job?
Again, if you're trimming out a whole house, just set up a pancake compressor and get to work.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Cool, I love being accused of hackmanship...

BTW I dont use the silly hook they provide, I put in a pouch on my tool belt. But you cant be serious that you would rather pull out a full compressor and hose to go put 1 piece of base in? If yours answer is yes then I would laugh at you on the jobsite for not being smart enough to buy a CO2 setup. Oh sure I could go and buy 2 passlodes for trim, 1 framer, 1 stapler... Wait how much have I spent now?? way more then $120. Oh yeah these also use different nails so now I have to stock 4 types of framers (galvi, non galvi, in both styles) as well as 4 types of trim (SS, galvi, in both styles for each gun) Seen a palm nailer in paslode? I never looked but I doubt it... Ever had to go do a piece of hardware for an inspector and spent 45 mins tinking away with your hammer because there is no room. Or maybe you did bring the compressor and carry it in the house and plug in and wait for it to fill, roll out a hose and use the palm nailer. Meanwhile I rolled in with my tool belt on and the CO2 in a pouch and set the hardware put the belt in my truck and left while you were still rolling out the hose, or 2 nails in by hand.

I forgot to mention every time I have used my CO2 setups someone wants to know where they can get one too. BTW you can also fill a car tire with it do a little research and anyone who knows anything about serious 4x4 has one or at least 1 person in the group does. You could also hook up an air impact to it and change a tire on the side of the road in no time. (not recommended for small tanks)


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I think another point that gets missed here is THIS IS NOT A DAILY USE!! I framed a basement only to see if it could handle it. Plus the peace and quiet was very nice. 

I also own a small portable compressor 2.5 gal with aluminum tanks (very light). But if I have to go and put in a piece of base or case a door I am grabbing the 2.5 LB CO2 tank.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

just my opinion, i wouldnt waste my money on that,i get top dollar to do things right with the right tools!if i need a palm nailer or whatever i dont mind reaching for my thomas renegade t635 @27 lbs.or paslode trimmer/framer for ladder work.

that co2 thing is probably good for a handy man thats 75 yrs old who cant climb more that 3 steps with out his oxygen tank..LMAO 

btw can you hook up an oxygen mask to it? fill it with some laughing gas..?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

::


RobertCDF said:


> Cool, I love being accused of hackmanship...
> 
> BTW I dont use the silly hook they provide, I put in a pouch on my tool belt. But you cant be serious that you would rather pull out a full compressor and hose to go put 1 piece of base in? If yours answer is yes then I would laugh at you on the jobsite for not being smart enough to buy a CO2 setup. Oh sure I could go and buy 2 passlodes for trim, 1 framer, 1 stapler... Wait how much have I spent now?? way more then $120. Oh yeah these also use different nails so now I have to stock 4 types of framers (galvi, non galvi, in both styles) as well as 4 types of trim
> 
> Uh wait a second, My paslode impulse framing gun shoots the same nails as my paslode hose model!:clap:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

To each his own. I can carry my Senco mini compressor and a finish gun in one hand. It's not anymore difficult than messing with the CO2 setup. Like I said, I had the CO2 tank and it was more trouble than it was worth. Also you have to keep it upright at all times so that liquid won't get into your gun. I would worry about the regulator blowing up in your face. I'd rather stick to what works...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Warren said:


> ::
> 
> 
> RobertCDF said:
> ...


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gentlemen, we are forgetting the very obvious, the man with the most tools rules. Try it out, if it doesn't cut the mustard hang it up in the shop while it's still shiny, cause it looks really cool.:whistling


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

m1911 said:


> I'd rather stick to what works...


I know an old guy that still says the same thing about battery operated tools...


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

m1, thats always worked for me the ole hammer and nail!

NO YOUR TALKIN OLD SCHOOL :thumbup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

ahhhhhh

battery, shmaterry... :laughing:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Gentlemen, we are forgetting the very obvious, the man with the most tools rules. Try it out, if it doesn't cut the mustard hang it up in the shop while it's still shiny, cause it looks really cool.:whistling


thanks i got all my shiny stuff listed on craigs list


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Five Star said:


> m1, thats always worked for me the ole hammer and nail!
> 
> NO YOUR TALKIN OLD SCHOOL :thumbup:




You mean , "now you're talkin'..."
because I know the talkin doesn't belong to me!
LOL



:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

m1911 said:


> Warren said:
> 
> 
> > ::
> ...


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

that would be a good thread.

does any one use hand finish nails anymore.

i know i do, im old school @38


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> does any one use hand finish nails anymore.


I never leave home without them, along with the Vaughn 10 oz. hammer


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Know of a local framer who only uses hand drive nails... Nails guns cost too much money... is that you five? would not surprise me at all. Along with all the newfangled devices. Shoot what the crap are you doing on a computer? 

So a hammer, nails, and nail set to drive 10 nails is going to be quicker than CO2? You must be REALLY fast at driving nails with a hammer or you don't know how to use a nailgun.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Robie said:


> I never leave home without them, along with the Vaughn 10 oz. hammer




10oz - that's my favorite finish hammer. I used to use a 16oz for a long time, but switched to a 10oz and it feels right...


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Know of a local framer who only uses hand drive nails... Nails guns cost too much money... is that you five? would not surprise me at all. Along with all the newfangled devices. Shoot what the crap are you doing on a computer?
> 
> So a hammer, nails, and nail set to drive 10 nails is going to be quicker than CO2? You must be REALLY fast at driving nails with a hammer or you don't know how to use a nailgun.


 I believe that Impulse is the answer to the ten minute nail job. If I need 16 ga., 18 ga. and the framing nailer, so be it I'll walk in looking like Robocarpenter, guns hanging all around. The handy-dandy belthooks are great, the guns are dependable and reasonable to operate. No cumbersome tank to deal with, no rattlesnake coil hose to get me cussing, just in out and gone.:thumbsup:


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Robert,

Thanks for the review, I have often considered getting this type of setup since I saw them in Lowes. I often run into situations where I have to nail just a few pieces of trim on and I either lug the compressor out or hand nail it. This setup would save me a lot of time.

Incidentaly, I can't stand Paslode nailers. I think they are crap, too expensive to purchase, expensive to operate, way too prone to jambs and malfunctions. If I wanted to do that much maintenance on something I'd buy a Harley.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Know of a local framer who only uses hand drive nails... Nails guns cost too much money... is that you five? would not surprise me at all. Along with all the newfangled devices. Shoot what the crap are you doing on a computer?
> 
> So a hammer, nails, and nail set to drive 10 nails is going to be quicker than CO2? You must be REALLY fast at driving nails with a hammer or you don't know how to use a nailgun.


the answer is yes, i would hand nail a piece or 2 of base or casing by hand.and yes i would nail a tico by hand if a hammer or paslode didnt fit i would break out the thomas t-635 compressor and palm nailer.i dont mind using a hammer reminds me why i got into this business and how i enjoy swinging a hammer OLD SCHOOL!:hammer:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

orson said:


> Robert,
> 
> Thanks for the review, I have often considered getting this type of setup since I saw them in Lowes. I often run into situations where I have to nail just a few pieces of trim on and I either lug the compressor out or hand nail it. This setup would save me a lot of time.
> 
> Incidentaly, I can't stand Paslode nailers. I think they are crap, too expensive to purchase, expensive to operate, way too prone to jambs and malfunctions. If I wanted to do that much maintenance on something I'd buy a Harley.



I have half a dozen Paslodes, and no problems. They require and occasional cleaning but that's about it. Too expensive? Perhaps if you are a home owner that uses it one time. If you use the guns as a professional, they are worth the time savings. Expensive to operate? It uses standard nails that I already use in my pneumatic nailers, and the fuel cell are not that expensive - besides I pass the savings on to the customer...


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

m1911 said:


> I have half a dozen Paslodes, and no problems. They require and occasional cleaning but that's about it. Too expensive? If you are a home owner that uses it on time, yes. If you use the guns as a professional, they are worth the time savings.


i use them mostly for higher work or scaffold work and occasionally for punch out work.and there not expensive @ all the cleaning is 15-20 min tops


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow... must not know how to make your own hoses and the such. I use a 3.5' piece of hose that I cut off my regular hoses. I actually use my tools and find ways to make them better rather than just using what the manufacture gives me. 
So while spending $100 on a tank is stupid and for hacks I should spend hundreds more on the entire line of paslodes... yeah that makes sense... Oh yeah untill recently the paslodes did not ever WORK at my elevation. And even now they are sketchy. (I know 1 person who owns a paslode and he now owns a CO2 setup).


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

there technology has been around for over 20 yrs my finish nailer is still the original black one im250.with the round battery i had it since 91. the thing still purs like a kitten,

portercable tried didnt last,senco tried didnt last,hitachi is trying to copy the paslode will see if it lasts, this co2 thing didnt last i only saw it in lowes and they stopped carrying it.


----------



## Sooner Pesek (Jan 31, 2009)

Five Star said:


> there technology has been around for over 20 yrs my finish nailer is still the original black one im250.with the round battery i had it since 91. the thing still purs like a kitten,
> 
> *portercable tried didnt last*,senco tried didnt last,hitachi is trying to copy the paslode will see if it lasts, this co2 thing didnt last i only saw it in lowes and they stopped carrying it.


 
Was that, by chance, THE BAMMER!!!:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Expense is directly relative to value. I have three Impulse framers, 16 ga. straight trim and 16 ga. angled trim. Every one was well worth the investment. When your hanging 30 feet in the air on pumpjacks, freedom of movement is priceless. Knowing the value of these tools, I would gladly pay the retail price for any one of the Impulse models available and I WAS the sceptic for 15 years before I bought one to hang Azek fascias and rakes...........Then I bought 4 more. These tools are golden.:thumbup:That co2 kit would not work in that situation in my opinion. I'd knaw that hose in half with my own teeth if I had to fuss with that thing.:furious:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Robert, i dont think me or anybody on here think your a hack! i actually respect you from other post.

but you gotta admit that co2 thing is not a contractor grade for real job site use! occasional nailing ,maybe if i had nothing better to do with a 144 dollars, but with all the stuff us contractors already have would you seriously recommend it as a great new must have tool..?


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

:laughing:sooner, yeah remember that..LMAO:laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

THEN DONT USE THE ORIGINAL HOSE!!! are you people blind or retarded?? you can use a normal hose or you could hook it right to the gun if you wanted! 

I have never used a festool tool in my life and therefore it must be junk just because lowes does not carry it and I have never even used it. (that statement is as dumb as 50% of the posts in this thread)


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

loneframer i still have the original black finish nailer with the round battery for 18+ yrs i had one battery go bad and now they re rare on ebay.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Five Star said:


> Robert, i dont think me or anybody on here think your a hack! i actually respect you from other post.
> 
> but you gotta admit that co2 thing is not a contractor grade for real job site use! occasional nailing ,maybe if i had nothing better to do with a 144 dollars, but with all the stuff us contractors already have would you seriously recommend it as a great new must have tool..?


 
You obviously really like your paslode. I think they suck. They don't have anywhere near the nail driving capacity of an air nailer. Can you sink a trim nail into oak when nailing to oak? If you say you can then you should thank your lucky stars because you have the Paslode of all Paslodes. 

That's assuming the thing even fires. I for one am much more interested in an alternative to what I consider to be an overpriced and flawed protable nailer.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

The following is taken direct from paslodes website... Not so much the cats ass after all eh? 



> Yes, the cordless framing nailer will not work well 5,000 ft above sea level. The trim nailers will operate above 5,000 ft if the high altitude valve is used on the fuel cell. A four pack of blue high altitude valves are available from Paslode or a Paslode dealer.


I live at 6800 ft elevation so it would be a complete waste of money. And like I said the only person IRL I know who owns a paslode bought a CO2 kit and never touches the paslode.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm neither blind or retarded, but I'm almost deaf in my left ear. That being said, any hose of any kind is more annoying than no hose of any kind. If a tool doesn't work at high altitude, it isn't of any value there. I work just above sea level and the Impulse is trouble free. I can trim an entire house out with an Azek package with 2-3 feul cells and they fit in the guns case. Probably 5000 shots on average. That co2 kit is probably very practical for a 20-50 nail job. I don't get any of them, so I bought the Impulse for the 5000-6000 nail jobs, but they also work on the 20-50 nail jobs, so for me it was a no brainer, call that retarded if you will, but I cannot.:thumbsup:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

orson said:


> You obviously really like your paslode. I think they suck. They don't have anywhere near the nail driving capacity of an air nailer. Can you sink a trim nail into oak when nailing to oak? If you say you can then you should thank your lucky stars because you have the Paslode of all Paslodes.
> 
> That's assuming the thing even fires. I for one am much more interested in an alternative to what I consider to be an overpriced and flawed protable nailer.


if you read back i said i rather use and do use a compressor 90% of the time. the paslodes some guys swear by them some guys hate them, i like it enough for high work and small punch out..other than that im hooked to air!:thumbsup: 

being that 70% of my work is installing high end cabinets and building basements and decks!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Five Star said:


> loneframer i still have the original black finish nailer with the round battery for 18+ yrs i had one battery go bad and now they re rare on ebay.


My boss bought one of the original black framers soon after it became available, we framed one day in the pouring rain, that was about it for the gun, lesson learned.Besides that I only have good reviews for the Impulse line of tools.:thumbsup:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> The following is taken direct from paslodes website... Not so much the cats ass after all eh?
> 
> 
> 
> I live at 6800 ft elevation so it would be a complete waste of money. And like I said the only person IRL I know who owns a paslode bought a CO2 kit and never touches the paslode.


Robert,would you recommend this as a must next buy that contractors are crazy not to buy..?

just curious and no hard feelings..is this the new next must have tool..? or could i spend 150 bucks and go to craigslist and get a happy ending..?:thumbup:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

loneframer said:


> My boss bought one of the original black framers soon after it became available, we framed one day in the pouring rain, that was about it for the gun, lesson learned.Besides that I only have good reviews for the Impulse line of tools.:thumbsup:


i was talkin about the black finish gun not the framer
i like paslode too. but i do 90% off a compressor


----------



## Sooner Pesek (Jan 31, 2009)

orson said:


> You obviously really like your paslode. I think they suck. They don't have anywhere near the nail driving capacity of an air nailer. *Can you sink a trim nail into oak when nailing to oak? If you say you can then you should thank your lucky stars because you have the Paslode of all Paslodes.*
> 
> That's assuming the thing even fires. I for one am much more interested in an alternative to what I consider to be an overpriced and flawed protable nailer.


I also am partial to the Paslodes, and yes I can fire a trim nail through oak into oak providing I am using the correct size nail for the application. I see no need to shoot a 16 gauge 2 1/2" nail when a 1 1/4" will work.

I have 4 Paslode Impulse guns, Had them for 2 years and running--proper care and cleaning, as goes for any tool, is normal maintenance and common practice. Any tool will eventually "suck" if it is not propely maintained.

Cheers,
Roger


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

orson said:


> You obviously really like your paslode. I think they suck. They don't have anywhere near the nail driving capacity of an air nailer. Can you sink a trim nail into oak when nailing to oak? If you say you can then you should thank your lucky stars because you have the Paslode of all Paslodes.
> 
> That's assuming the thing even fires. I for one am much more interested in an alternative to what I consider to be an overpriced and flawed protable nailer.


 I never have a need to use my Impulse on oak. If my feet are on the ground, indoors, I always hook up to air. I have a full array of air tools from a 23 ga. pinner to Hitachi framers, Bostitch roofers to Senco palm nailers, 15 ga., 16 ga., 18 ga. every tool has it's place. When I need a tool for high work or punchlist stuff, I go for the Impulse. When I see a valid use for a tool I buy it. Being that I already have the full array of Impulse tools, I don't see the valid use in a co2 setup. Trust me, if I need it, I get it, so it can start paying for itself.:thumbsup:


----------

